# rtorrent [Server returned nothing (no headers, no data)]

## daedalos

Hi all,

I was trying to set up rtorrent (0.8.0/libtorrent 0.12.0) with following config file:

download_rate = 0

upload_rate = 500

directory = /mnt/wd/downloads/torrents/

session = /mnt/wd/downloads/torrents/rtorrent.sessions

schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/mnt/wd/downloads/torrents/watch/*.torrent

schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=

schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=100M

schedule = ratio,60,60,"stop_on_ratio=200"

port_range = 2507-2507

check_hash = yes

use_udp_trackers = yes

encryption = require_RC4,allow_incoming,enable_retry,try_outgoing

dht = on

dht_port = 2506

peer_exchange = yes

but only thing I get is this  [Server returned nothing (no headers, no data)].

I am using same setup as for Azureus which had no problem with the same .torrent files. (Only one client is running at the time, not both)

I have tried older version but it did not help.

Thanks for any help.

D

----------

